# Blocktarif



## Anonymous (25 März 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ab wann ist denn die Tarifangabe ein Blocktarif. Haben leider einen Dialer erwischt. Auf diesem Stand 29,95 ? / 30 min. Ist das nun ein Blocktarif? Wenn ja, ist das nicht irreführend. Sollte hier nicht pro Einwahl stehen?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe
Obilex


----------



## virenscanner (25 März 2004)

Ja, das ist ein Blocktarif. Berechnet wird pro Einwahl. Der Zugang wird nach 30 Minuten zwangsgetrennt.


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2004)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, aber ist das nicht eine Irreführung? Ist das irgendwo geregelt wie ein Blocktarif aussehen muss oder kann?

Danke
Obilex


----------



## KatzenHai (26 März 2004)

Klar, bei der RegTP:

http://www.regtp.de/mwdgesetz/in_12-01-00-00-00_m/04/index.html


----------



## Anonymous (26 März 2004)

Und wie ist das, wann man nur max. 10 sec. verbunden war. Man hat anschließend nicht einmal die Website in Anspruch genommen. Dadurch wurde ja eigenlich keine Leistung vom Anbieter in Anspruch genommen. Kann man hier nicht ansetzten?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Anonymous (26 März 2004)

Obilex schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie ist das, wann man nur max. 10 sec. verbunden war. Man hat anschließend nicht einmal die Website in Anspruch genommen. Dadurch wurde ja eigenlich keine Leistung vom Anbieter in Anspruch genommen. Kann man hier nicht ansetzten?
> 
> Vielen Dank



Gibt es für ne angebissene Wurst auch Geld zurück?

Kunden gibt es.

Asterix


----------



## Anonymous (26 März 2004)

Hallo Asterix,

in diesem Fall wurde ja maximal der Metzgerladen betreten und hat noch nicht mal die Auslage gesehen, geschweige ein Würstchen!!!  :lol: 

Übrigens, Obilex nicht Obelix!

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Anonymous (26 März 2004)

Obilex schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Asterix,
> 
> in diesem Fall wurde ja maximal der Metzgerladen betreten und hat noch nicht mal die Auslage gesehen, geschweige ein Würstchen!!!  :lol:
> 
> ...



Also ich denke, das Du (wir bleiben mal beim Beispiel) vom Metzger 3 mal gefragt wurdest: " Wollen Sie das Würstchen denn nun kaufen? ". Du hast dann 3 mal "ja" oder "ok" gesagt und danach das Würstchen bekommen. Am Ladeneingang stand " Hier kosten Würstchen Geld", an der Theke stand "Würstchen für 29,95 Euro" und sogar am gekauften Würstchen klebt ein dicker Zettel :" Würstchen kostete 29.95 Euro " .
Nun hast Du abgebissen und sagst dem Metzger " Schmeckt nicht und den Preis habe ich nicht gelesen, ich dachte Würstchen sind immer umsonst. Geld her oder ich klage....".

Feine Welt....

Asterix


----------



## Anonymous (26 März 2004)

Geb ich Dir vollkommen recht. Ist so.
Nur wie gesagt irreführend finde ich die Bezeichnung 29,95 EUR / 30 min.  und nicht pro Einwahl. 
Also 30 Würtchen kosten 29,95 und da ich aber nur ein Pärchen will > rund 2 EUR.
Und bei einem OK ist auch der Text dabei "Kostenlose Aktivierung". 
Nun, aber wie es vielen geht --> reingefallen. 
Oder anders gesagt: Aus Schaden wird man klug. Hoffentlich 

Schöne Grüße


----------



## KatzenHai (26 März 2004)

Haben mal wieder beide Recht.

Sicherlich kann man trefflich streiten, ob "_29,95 € / 30 min._" die Auskunft "_auch dann voller Betrag, wenn nur Teilzeitleistung erbracht_" enthält. Ich denke, "_29,95 €/Einwahl, max. 30 Min. Zugang/Einwahl_" wäre eine erheblich verbraucherfreundlichere, transparentere Info.

Andererseits: Nach dem Vorspann aus dem Kino gehen, da doch nicht der Nebendarsteller ... auftreten wird - ist gutes Recht des Kunden. Aber Geld gibt's nicht zurück. Das nennen Juristen einen "unerheblichen Motivirrtum", bei dem der Vertrag gültig bleibt.

Wenn er denn geschlossen wurde. Also ein "ehrliches" und "vollständig aufgeklärtes" Motiv bestand.

sic.


----------



## Anonymous (26 März 2004)

Das ist wirklich der beste Thread den ich hier jemals gesehen habe.

Ich hoffe dadurch wird endlich mal klar, dass eben das einzigste noch bestehende Problem die Auslands-Dialer, und wenig verbliebenden wirklichen Abzocker in Deutschland sind.... und NICHT die Dialer von MP und GN - denn dort wissen die Kunden, was Sie tun.


----------



## yuppi (26 März 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist wirklich der beste Thread den ich hier jemals gesehen habe.
> 
> Ich hoffe dadurch wird endlich mal klar, dass eben das einzigste noch bestehende Problem die Auslands-Dialer, und wenig verbliebenden wirklichen Abzocker in Deutschland sind.... und NICHT die Dialer von MP und GN - denn dort wissen die Kunden, was Sie tun.



Als Abzocker würde ich auch nicht direkt MP oder GN bezeichnen, sondern die Seitenbetreiber, die es auf Kinder/Jugendliche abgesehen haben. Siehe Malvorlagen, dort kommt man vorher noch nicht mal in eine Übersicht für was man bezahlen soll, außer die paar Bilderchen auf der Hauptseite.  

Ich bin auch der Meinung wenn genau solche Seiten, die darauf hoffen (unterstelle ich jetzt mal so) daß Kinder/Jugendliche aus ihrer Neugierde raus die OKs eingeben, ohne in dem Moment zu realisieren was für Kosten sie dadurch verursachen, die Dialer bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen gar nicht so in Verruf geraten würden.


----------



## Anonymous (26 März 2004)

Na da Thema wurde doch nun wirklich schon zur Genuege diskutiert.

Ich betreibe keine Angebote mit der Zielgruppe "Kinder" (nicht mal im weitesten Sinne), und dennoch habe ich z.B. vor wenigen Tagen einen Anruf von einem erboßten Vater erhalten, weil seine 12 Jaehrige Tochter sich bei einem meiner Angebote eingewaehlt hat.

Ich sage das Thema der Seite jetzt mal bewusst nicht, es ist auf jeden Fall die Zielgruppe "Berufstaetige und Berufssuchende", auf der Seite wird der Benutzer nicht geDUtzt und die Informationen sind wirklich so trocken, dass ich denke dass sich kein Kind der Welt dafuer interessiert.

Was soll ich darauf sagen?

Bei "Deutschland sucht den Superstar" kostet der Anruf 0,49 Cent, Handyrechnungen von Jugendlichen sind bekanntlich in vielen Faellen astronomisch.

Ich biete keine Malvorlagen oder Hausaufgaben an, wuerde im Traum nicht daran denken - niemand soll den Gang zur Kripo scheuen (auch nicht wenn er sich von meinen Angeboten betrogen fuehlt. Und dass ist schon vorgekommen. Fuer den Nutzer allerdings, zu Recht, erfolglos).


----------



## yuppi (26 März 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Na da Thema wurde doch nun wirklich schon zur Genuege diskutiert.
> 
> Ich betreibe keine Angebote mit der Zielgruppe "Kinder" (nicht mal im weitesten Sinne), und dennoch habe ich z.B. vor wenigen Tagen einen Anruf von einem erboßten Vater erhalten, weil seine 12 Jaehrige Tochter sich bei einem meiner Angebote eingewaehlt hat.
> 
> ...



Also wenn du der gleiche Gast wie oben bist, ich hatte auch nicht behauptet daß du Malvorlagen anbietest, oder es auf Kinder/Jugendliche abgesehen hast.


----------



## Anonymous (26 März 2004)

bin der gleiche Gast  
Das hatte ich auch nicht so aufgefasst.

Wollte nur damit ausdruecken, dass man das Problem nicht daran festmachen kann, ob Kinder nun mit dem Angebot direkt angesprochen werden oder nicht.

Einwahlen von "nicht geschaeftsfaehigen" Menschen sind bei keinem Angebot ausgeschlossen. Egal ob es jetzt um Handys, Dialer, Fax oder was auch immer handelt.

Die Verantwortung liegt beim Anbieter, der keine Angebote mit der Zielgruppe von 0 bis 15 Jahren haben sollte (Grenzen fuer den Content sind fliessend - Kinder interessieren sich eben fuer vieles was eigendlich nix fuer sie ist) - aber eben AUCH bei den Eltern, die nun einmal dafuer verantwortlich sind, wenn ihr Kind so etwas nutzt.


----------



## yuppi (26 März 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> bin der gleiche Gast
> Das hatte ich auch nicht so aufgefasst.





> Wollte nur damit ausdruecken, dass man das Problem nicht daran festmachen kann, ob Kinder nun mit dem Angebot direkt angesprochen werden oder nicht.
> 
> Einwahlen von "nicht geschaeftsfaehigen" Menschen sind bei keinem Angebot ausgeschlossen. Egal ob es jetzt um Handys, Dialer, Fax oder was auch immer handelt.



hier stimme ich dir zu,  sicher kann man das im Internet nirgends ausschließen, daß Kinder auf ein Angebot zugreifen. 



> Die Verantwortung liegt beim Anbieter, der keine Angebote mit der Zielgruppe von 0 bis 15 Jahren haben sollte (Grenzen fuer den Content sind fliessend - Kinder interessieren sich eben fuer vieles was eigendlich nix fuer sie ist) - aber eben AUCH bei den Eltern, die nun einmal dafuer verantwortlich sind, wenn ihr Kind so etwas nutzt.



Genau da sehe ich das Problem, daß Angebote die offensichtlich für eine Zielgruppe von 0-15 Jahren gedacht sind mit Dialer belegt sind, und zwar schon bevor man überhaupt sehen kann, für was der Dialer ist, und dann noch teilweise zu 29,95€ /call , was wie ich finde völlig überteuert ist. 

 Wenn ich mir so zum Teil die Posts im dialercenter ansehe z.B. "Post von lanza 11.49Uhr: 
Dialercenter

 sind auch dort diese Anbieter nicht gerade beliebt.  Eben weil sie die Dialer im allgemeinen in Verruf bringen. 
Warum können z.b MP , GN usw. solchen Webseitenbetreibern die Dialer nicht einfach entziehen?  


Ich habe nichts gegen Dialer im allgemeinen, wenn sie auf Seiten angeboten werden, wo Kinder wirklich nichts zu suchen haben, denn dann kann ich ruhigen gewissens sagen, ja ich hab meine Aufsichtspflicht verletzt, oder was in der Erziehung falsch gemacht, wenn mein 11 jähriges Kind auf Erotikseiten oder ähnlichem surfen geht.  

Aber wenn mein Kind ankommt und fragt ob es im Internet nach Mandalas suchen darf, und ich sage klar mach doch, weil mir nicht gleich bewußt ist daß die ersten 3 Suchseiten in Google nur Dialerseiten sind, dann bin ich der Meinung hier läuft was schief.


----------



## Anonymous (26 März 2004)

Anonymix schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich denke, das Du (wir bleiben mal beim Beispiel) vom Metzger 3 mal gefragt wurdest: " Wollen Sie das Würstchen denn nun kaufen? ". Du hast dann 3 mal "ja" oder "ok" gesagt und danach das Würstchen bekommen. Am Ladeneingang stand " Hier kosten Würstchen Geld", an der Theke stand "Würstchen für 29,95 Euro" und sogar am gekauften Würstchen klebt ein dicker Zettel :" Würstchen kostete 29.95 Euro " .
> Nun hast Du abgebissen und sagst dem Metzger " Schmeckt nicht und den Preis habe ich nicht gelesen, ich dachte Würstchen sind immer umsonst. Geld her oder ich klage....".
> 
> Feine Welt....
> ...


 
Die Metzger-Metapher gefällt mir außerordentlich gut. Ich könnte da mit einer an der Realität angepassten Variante dienen:





> Der Metzger hat in seiner Auslage den schönsten Speck und die dollsten Räucherwürstchen. Preisschilder? Wozu das denn? Wer fragt schon nach dem Preis, wenn er Hunger hat? Und es läuft ja auch so ziemlich gut, wenn man seine verkäuferischen Fähigkeiten rechtzeitig optimiert hat.
> 
> Ein Kunde kommt also in den Laden.
> Der Kunde hat tatsächlich Hunger, kann sich aber nicht so recht entscheiden. Er schaut sich also die umfangreiche Auslage an, und Metzger fragt höflich: "Wie wär´s mit einem Würstchen?" - Der Kunde ist immer noch unentschlossen aber zögerlich gibt er sein "OK". Des Metzgers Miene hellt sich auf, weil er ja Geschäftsmann ist und was zu verkaufen hat. Den lässt er nicht mehr unbedient von der Angel. Also fragt er weiter: "Soll ich´s einpacken? Dauert nur wenige Sekunden und ist völlig kostenlos!" - Der Kunde ist verdutzt: "Ei, dann doch gerne. OK.". Ein ganz leichtes Grinsen macht sich auf des Metzgers Gesicht breit. Nur ein "OK" noch, dann hat er ihn nämlich im Sack. Jetzt aber: "Ist das richtig so? Haben?" - Und zur Fachverkäuferin neben ihm brummelt er: "29,95€"
> ...




Verleihnix

_________________
Ey, willst Du ´nen Dialer ich pack noch 'ne Wurst drauf...


----------



## Anonymous (26 März 2004)

Also das Beispiel hinkt aber sehr...

Du redest hier von sittenwidriger Werbung (Anpreisung von Content den es im Mitgliederbereich nicht gibt).

Und, zumindest ist ich kenne keinen Anbieter der dass macht.
Und wenn es jemand macht, dann schauen ihm die Mitbewerber aber sehr gut auf die Finger und ein paar Tage spaeter gibs ein Einschreiben.


Gruß
Immernoch der selbe Gast.


----------



## Anonymous (26 März 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Du redest hier von sittenwidriger Werbung (Anpreisung von Content den es im Mitgliederbereich nicht gibt).


 :vlol:  :vlol:  :vlol: 


			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Und, zumindest ist ich kenne keinen Anbieter der dass macht.


Alzheimer  "light"   

.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (26 März 2004)

Immernoch der selbe Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn es jemand macht, dann schauen ihm die Mitbewerber aber sehr gut auf die Finger und ein paar Tage spaeter gibs ein Einschreiben.



Bei einem gesunden Markt mit ernsthaftem Wettbewerb würde das wahrscheinlich auch so funktionieren.


----------



## Anonymous (26 März 2004)

@yuppi
Da gehen wir absolut konform.


@Anderer Gast
Was ist daran so lustig?
Ich hatte mal eine Falschaussage in einem Projekt (Werbung mit einer Anzahl von Downloads, die übertrieben war. Nichteinmal grob übertrieben, die Anzahl der Downloads wurde in der Werbung lediglich aufgerundet).
Du glaubst nicht wie schnell da ein Mitbewerber auf der Matte stand und eine Abmahnung geschickt hat.

In dieser Hinsicht reguliert der Markt sich selbst.


----------



## KatzenHai (26 März 2004)

Lieber Anonymix (wir kennen uns bereits, daher "du"),

das richtige Metzgerbeispiel lautete tatsächlich etwas anders. Und zwar wird angeboten "Schweinefleisch, 15 €/kg".
Bestelle ich jetzt "100g Schweinefleisch", bekomme ich (ohne Wahlmöglichkeit) ein Kilo hingelegt. Ok, ich kann was liegen lassen, aber das Kilo wird mir angeboten und auch nicht zurück genommen. Und vor allem: Ich zahle das ganze Kilo. In jedem Fall. Pro Bestellung. Stand ja da.

Ach ja:
Später kann ich dann auch in die Tüte schauen, welche Sorte Schweinefleisch ich da eigentlich erworben habe ...

Gruß,


----------



## sascha (26 März 2004)

> Später kann ich dann auch in die Tüte schauen, welche Sorte Schweinefleisch ich da eigentlich erworben habe ...



Und der Großschlachter, der sämtliche Metzger beliefert, verdient ohnehin mit. Ob der wirklich so genau kontrolliert, mit welchen Werbeaussagen "seine" Metzger ihm die Taschen füllen?


----------



## Rex Cramer (26 März 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> @yuppi
> Da gehen wir absolut konform.
> 
> 
> ...



Hier hört sich das aber mehr nach Wegschauen an:
http://www.dialercenter.de/showthread.php?s=296b2593b7b1b4d5754d072bb4f208f4&postid=807#post807



			
				DialerDieter schrieb:
			
		

> Warum sollten wir magelhafte oder seltsame Inhalte zensieren?



Komisch, dass sich immer an den entscheidenden Stellen Rechtschreibfehler tummeln. Aber da sagt es Mr. Marktschreier doch ganz deutlich, dass es bei MP scheißegal ist, ob die Inhalteanbieter mangelhafte Waren / Dienstleistungen verkaufen.


----------



## Anonymous (26 März 2004)

Mainpean ist ja auch kein Mitbewerber.

Es ist ja auch selbstverstaendlich, dass Mainpean nicht alle Seiten (Das sind einige Hunderttausend) einzeln kontrollieren kann (genau wie Google nicht alle Seiten im Index kontrollieren kann, oder ein Forenbesitzer nicht fuer jeden Beitrag seiner Gaeste verantwortlich gemacht werden will).

Das muss MP auch nicht. Wenn jemand gesetzeswidrige Inhalte findet, ist jeder Kunde und vor allem die Mitbewerber gefragt dieses zu regeln.

Und so leid es mir tut: Aber Hausaufgaben und Malvorlagen hinter einem Dialer sind (noch) nicht illegal.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (26 März 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Das muss MP auch nicht. Wenn jemand gesetzeswidrige Inhalte findet, ist jeder Kunde und vor allem die Mitbewerber gefragt dieses zu regeln.



Das ist so falsch.



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Und so leid es mir tut: Aber Hausaufgaben und Malvorlagen hinter einem Dialer sind (noch) nicht illegal.



Deswegen kriegt ja auch jeder die Berichterstattung, die er sich mit seiner Einstellung verdient.


----------



## dvill (26 März 2004)

Das mit dem Metzger ist schon gut getroffen.

Natürlich nicht als Verkaufsmetapher.

Allerdings ist der Umgang von Metzgern mit Kälbern ebenso seriös und vertrauenswürdig für diese wie die Versprechen eines kostenlosen Zugangstools oder die keine Kosten verursachende Aktivierung für die Zielgruppe der Dialerdrücker.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## KatzenHai (27 März 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist ja auch selbstverstaendlich, dass Mainpean nicht alle Seiten (Das sind einige Hunderttausend) einzeln kontrollieren kann (genau wie Google nicht alle Seiten im Index kontrollieren kann, oder ein Forenbesitzer nicht fuer jeden Beitrag seiner Gaeste verantwortlich gemacht werden will).


Interessant. Die T-Com behauptet seit einigen Tagen schriftlich, genau diese Leistung zu erbringen. Warum wohl?


			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Und so leid es mir tut: Aber Hausaufgaben und Malvorlagen hinter einem Dialer sind (noch) nicht illegal.


Mal über den eigentlichen semantischen Inhalt der Floskel "Und so leid es mir tut:" nachgedacht? Kommt nicht sehr glaubwürdig rüber ...


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Mal über den eigentlichen semantischen Inhalt der Floskel "Und so leid es mir tut:" nachgedacht? Kommt nicht sehr glaubwürdig rüber ...



Wie schon oben gesagt, ich besitze keine Angebote aus diesem Bereich, und von mir aus koennen diese auch geschlossen werden. 
Aber ich sehe weitaus dringendere Probleme in diesem Markt, die vorher beseitigt werden muessen (Auslands-Dialer, ungeschuetze Pornographie im deutschen Internet...)


----------



## dotshead (27 März 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich sehe weitaus dringendere Probleme in diesem Markt, die vorher beseitigt werden muessen (Auslands-Dialer, ungeschuetze Pornographie im deutschen Internet...)



Stimmt ungeschützte Pornographie im deutschen Internet ist wirklich ein Problem. *lach*
Im nicht deutschen Internet gibt es Pornographie ohne Schutz.


----------



## cicojaka (27 März 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt das denn auch? Und selbst wenn es stimmt: Na und? In fast der ganzen Welt gibt es ja auch Korruption und Dummheit, nur bei uns nicht


----------



## dotshead (27 März 2004)

cj schrieb:
			
		

> dotshead schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*gg* Leider ist der Jugendschutz ein Problem für deutsche AWMs. Während der Rest der Welt (AWMs) alles ins Netz stellen können, muss der deutsche AWM einen Schutz davor bauen. Und die KJM bezeichnet den Perso-Check als nicht ausreichend. Aber das wird nun off-topic.


----------



## Anonymous (28 März 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> cj schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dazu: Gerade in einem entspr. Forum gefunden.....

Zitat:
Ich sage mal so:
wenn Papa den Schlüssel zum Porsche auf dem Haken läßt, Söhnchen
damit eine Spritztour macht und vor die Wand baselt hat Papa die
Haftung, nicht Porsche, nicht die Wand.
Es wäre also sinnlos, sowohl Porsches wie Wände vom Gesetzgeber mit
entsprechenden Mechanismen auszustatten, damit grenzdebile Zöglinge
nicht an die Gerätschaft gelangen können (hoffe, daß ich nicht
Schutzministerin Künast jetzt womöglich wieder auf eine ihrer
bizarren Ideen gebracht habe).
Provider-Verträge werden in Deutschland mit Volljährigen
abgeschlossen. Wenn diesen Volljährigen es schnurzpiepegal ist, was
der ihrer Aufsicht unterstehende Sprößling mit diesem Zugang
anstellt, dann, so denke ich, sollte der Minimalkonsens darin
bestehen daß man sagt: Eltern haben die Aufsichtspflicht und nicht
die Telekom und nicht Beate Uhse. Es ist bei im Haushalt frei
herumfliegenden Fickfilmen ja schliesslich nicht anders geregelt.
Liegen sie rum, ist das das Problem der Eltern und nicht des
Pornoproduzenten.
Damit Eltern den Zugang Ihrer Sprößlinge zum Internet kontrollieren
können, müssten schlichtweg Call-By-Call Zugänge dichtgemacht werden
und gut is'.
Dann haben wir eine simple Lösung, ohne Blockwarte, Bürokratur und
Sesselpfurzer, die sich nur selbst weitermultiplizieren und neue
Stellen schaffen: die Verantwortlichkeit liegt bei den Eltern und wer
sich im Internet informieren will, worüber auch immer, kann das im
Rahmen der bestehenden strafrechtlichen Bestimmungen ohne Zensur tun.
Allerdings grassiert in diesem Lande unter den politikmachenden
Existenzen wie Künast, Trittin, Beck und Konsorten die Tendenz zur
verschärften Idiotisierung der deutschen Bevölkerung nach dem Motto:
'Ihr seid's zu blöd- Euch muß geholfen werden. Leine um den Hals und
los.'
Dann aber bitte tutti completto: wenn ich nicht mehr denken darf, was
ich will, nicht mehr lesen darf was ich will, dann will ich auch
nicht mehr arbeiten und der Staat soll, nachdem er mir das Denken ja
abgewöhnt hat, bitteschön auch für die Alimentierung meiner
Bedürfnisse sorgen- Wein, Weib & Gesang inclusive.
Aber leider zucken unsere Verordnungsfetischisten vor diesem letzten,
konsequenten Schritt ja noch zurück- obwohl erstaunlicherweise eine
Menge Menschen nach dieser Devise ganz gut zu leben scheinen.
Kurt Beck tut ja bereits einiges für die Sparte circenses mit einer
Millionenbürgschaft aus Steuergeldern für seinen geliebten FC
Bescheisserslautern- so much for Verantwortung gegenüber dem ihn
wählenden Staatsbürger und dem ihn anvertraueten Geld. Gleiches Recht
für alle: was Klose recht ist, kann mir nur billig sein- zinslose
Darlehen für alle!
Da fühlt sich ein Ex-Malocher in seiner geschenkten Rolle so wohl,
daß er den Kommunismus qua Zensur gleich nochmal neu erfinden möchte.
"Geht doch nach drüben!" möchte man diesen Zeitgenossen dröhnend
zurufen- aber auch das kleine Vergnügen hat man uns ja genommen.

Wo soll das alles nur enden...

Bedankt.

Zitatende.

Ich sehe das genauso. Und genauso sehe ich das mit dem "Malvorlagendialer". 

Freddy


----------



## Der Jurist (28 März 2004)

@ Freddy

*Schön gesagt oder gut gebrüllt, Löwe,* aber hier findest Du eine andere Ansicht. Kannst ja versuchen dagegen anzugehen. Viel Glück.


----------



## Raimund (28 März 2004)

*Malvorlagen.de!*

 
@Jurist,

selbst im Berlinerdialerhardcoreforum sind die Meinungen der Geschäftsfreunde über die Kassiervorlagen nicht einheitlich:

Dialercenter

Die sonstigen excretiones cerebralis des N. N. entsprechen gängigem "Argumentations"-Muster dieser Species!

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Anonymous (28 März 2004)

Das alte content-Problem rückt nach den Verbesserungen in Verordnungslage und Rechtsprechung bzgl. Dialer immer stärker in den Vordergrund :
Woher weiß ich als Dialer-Nutzer, wofür ich zahle(n soll) ???
Um beim Würstchen-Beispiel zu bleiben:



			
				Obilex schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Asterix,
> in diesem Fall wurde ja maximal der Metzgerladen betreten und hat noch nicht mal die Auslage gesehen, geschweige ein Würstchen!!!  :lol:




- aber : diese Würstchen liegen gar nicht in der Auslage (vielleicht liegen da sogar welche, aber das sind nicht die für 30€ / 30 Stück, die kosten mehr). Dann bestellt man die Würstchen (s.o.:30 Stück, obwohl man eigentlich nur 2 wollte...), beißt rein und stellt fest: die sind mit Fett und Sägemehl gefüllt (die aus Fett und Separatorenfleisch gibts übrigens nebenan für 10 cent/Stück...). :holy:
@ KatzenHai :  "unerheblichen Motivirrtum" ???

Man meckert - der Schlachter sagt (s.o.): 
"Wieso Geld zurück?? Preis steht doch dran - Sie hätten ja nicht kaufen müssen ?!?! Außerdem : Die Würstchen hab ich gar nicht selbst gemacht, das sind Importwürstchen aus Vanuatu, wenn Sie sich beschweren wollen, wenden Sie sich an den Produzenten, den ich Ihnen aber leider nicht nennen kann..."

Schön : niemand muss so einen M*** anklicken, und - mal ehrlich - mein Mitleid mit Leuten, die trotzdem 3x "OK" eingeben, ist recht begrenzt - 
Denn *es gibt ja auch andere Methoden, an das zu kommen, was man haben möchte!*(Ausmalbilder und Pornofilme)

Aber : Das ganze ließe sich vielleicht auch umdrehen -  etwa so :
Grundsätzlich haftet bei Dialern der(einzige "gewollte"!) Vertragspartner des Kunden (also der Teilnehmernetzbetreiber, der, so oder so, ein wirtschaftliches Interesse am Vertragsabschluss hat), ausdrücklich sowohl für Inhalt als auch für Verbindung. 
Mein Zahnarzt kann ja den Pfusch an der Brücke auch nicht einfach dem Techniker in die Schuhe schieben - er kann sich aber wenn nötig bei dem schadlos halten!
Unfair?? Tja - aber niemand muss für seinen content mit dialern kassieren bzw. seine Nummerngasse an Anbieter mit Dialer-Seiten vermieten, denn *es gibt ja auch andere Methoden, an das zu kommen, was man haben möchte!*(das Geld des Kunden)

Wo steht denn geschrieben, dass die "content"-Anbieter vor unehrlichen Kunden geschützt werden (müssen) und ehrliche Kunden müssen in Kauf nehmen, dass sie "mal an ein schwarzes Schaf" geraten?
Umgekehrt wird 'n Schuh draus - vor allem wegen der Möglichkeiten der Anbieter aber nach meinem Eindruck auch wegen der Zahl der Fälle (wie viele "Kunden" haben "klag-los" bezahlt, ohne überhaupt etwas erhalten zu haben - dagegen zu rechnen wären die Fälle, in denen Anbieter trotz erbrachter Leistung (!) auf ihren Forderungen sitzenbleiben.

Liefe es so, würde ich lieber keine Wetten annehmen, wie schnell es keine Dialer mehr gäbe - auch keine von den "seriösen". :wave: 
Na und?

... denkt
MaRus


----------



## Anonymous (28 März 2004)

*Malvorlagendialer*

@ Freddy,

es sei Dir unbenommen, dass Du den Einsatz von Abzocker-Dialern,
wie den "Malvorlagendialer" als unbenklich ansiehst.

Wundere Dich allerdings nicht, dass die potentiellen Opfer bzw. deren Eltern, Deine Meinung nicht teilen.
Aus Elternsicht muss alles unternommen werden um Neppern, Schleppern und Dialer-Betrügern das Handwerk zu legen.
Würde man Deiner Argumentation folgen, wäre Straßenraub legitim, schließlich ist niemand gezwungen auf öffentlichen Straßen zu flanieren bzw. seine Kinder ins Freie zu lassen.

Persönlich denke ich, dass Leuten die sich darauf spezialisiert haben unerfahrene Kinder und damit natürlich auch deren Eltern hereinzulegen, eine ziemlich miese Sorte von Mitbürgern sind. Aber Anstand ist eben nicht Jedermanns Sache.

mfg

Paul-Merlin


----------



## Anonymous (29 März 2004)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> @ Freddy
> 
> *Schön gesagt oder gut gebrüllt, Löwe,* aber hier findest Du eine andere Ansicht. Kannst ja versuchen dagegen anzugehen. Viel Glück.



Man, Jurist, du bist genau so klug wie der Papi, der letztdens hier im 
Support sturm geklingelt hat...

Bei  saemtlichen, von euch so gern verkerkten Urteilen, wie auch bei dem oberen, geht es um die "heimliche Installation eines Einwahlprogrammes".

Nurmal zur Info: Ihr regt euch hier ueber Malvorlagen- und Hausaufgabendialer auf. Zeigt mir nur einen dieser Dialer, der sich "heimlich einwaehlt".

NEIN, die 3 OK - Fenster gelten nicht als heimliche Einwahl, schwer 
vorstellbar aber wirklich wahr.

Wenn ich was liebe, dann sind das selbst ernannte Juristen... blockieren Leitungen und schicken aberwitzige Mails. Aber letzenendes bleibt es doch immer dabei - wohl besser so, sonst wird es fuer diese noch peinlicher.


----------



## Anonymous (29 März 2004)

Genervter Leser schrieb:
			
		

> Nurmal zur Info: Ihr regt euch hier ueber Malvorlagen- und Hausaufgabendialer auf. Zeigt mir nur einen dieser Dialer, der sich "heimlich einwaehlt".


Definiere doch mal, was der gemeine Drückerling unter "heimlicher Einwahl" überhaupt versteht.



			
				Genervter Leser schrieb:
			
		

> NEIN, die 3 OK - Fenster gelten nicht als heimliche Einwahl, schwer
> vorstellbar aber wirklich wahr.


Also ich weiß ziemlich genau, dass Du das weder zu entscheiden hast, noch kannst.



			
				Genervter Leser schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich was liebe, dann sind das selbst ernannte Juristen...


Jepp. Deswegen solltest Du auch lieber bei Deinen "Leisten" bleiben und diesen Bereich anderen überlassen. Im Gegensatz zum Drückerling braucht man dafür nämlich eine richtige Ausbildung. Die Gesetzes-Daus tummeln sich übrigens hier. Die blasen sicherlich gerne mit Dir ins selbe Horn.

Ebenfalls genervt...


----------



## Der Jurist (29 März 2004)

@ Genervter Leser

Lese http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/826.html



> § 826
> Sittenwidrige vorsätzliche Schädigung
> 
> Wer in einer gegen die guten Sitten verstoßenden Weise einem anderen vorsätzlich Schaden zufügt, ist dem anderen zum Ersatz des Schadens verpflichtet.




Es ist zutreffend, dass der BGH bei einem sich heimlich einwählenden Dialer auf § 826 BGB abgestellt hat.

Ich will Dir gerne erläutern, warum ich glaube, dass der BGH damit einen Fingerzeig gegeben hat, der weit über die heimliche Einwahl hinausgeht.

Wenn Minderjährige dazu nämlich veranlasst (verführt) werden, dreimal OK einzugeben, um damit ihren Eltern zu schaden, dann könnte auch dies bereits den Tatbestand einer gegen die guten Sitten verstoßenden Weise einem anderen vorsätzlich Schaden zuzufügen, erfüllen.

Darüber solltest Du mal nachdenken, bevor Du den Mund so voll nimmst.


----------



## KatzenHai (30 März 2004)

Genervter Leser schrieb:
			
		

> Der Jurist schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lieber DerJurist, warum gehst du darauf ein? Derart offene Provokationsversuche sind keine weitere Reaktion wert. Wollte "Gästchen" ernsthaft inhaltlich argumentieren, würde dies anders aussehen (müssen).

Ein Satz dennoch: Warum wohl gibt es kaum Urteile zur Nutzung von Dialern durch Minderjährige? Weil jeder Anbieter weiß, welche Sorgen er sich durch gerichtlichen Streit über dieses Thema einhandeln würde - und es daher nicht zu Gericht trägt.


----------



## BenTigger (30 März 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Satz dennoch: Warum wohl gibt es kaum Urteile zur Nutzung von Dialern durch Minderjährige? Weil jeder Anbieter weiß, welche Sorgen er sich durch gerichtlichen Streit über dieses Thema einhandeln würde - und es daher nicht zu Gericht trägt.



Jau, und ein Anbieter der es mal nicht wagte, hat eine gehörige Kopfnuss verpasst bekommen (vom Gericht natürlich) weil der Vater des minderjährigen Nutzers dies vor Gericht  trug und nun durfte der Netzbetreiber an ihn zahlen, obwohl der Netzbetreiber ja immer nur mit rechtsmitteln drohte


----------



## Der Jurist (30 März 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> Lieber DerJurist, warum gehst du darauf ein? Derart offene Provokationsversuche sind keine weitere Reaktion wert. Wollte "Gästchen" ernsthaft inhaltlich argumentieren, würde dies anders aussehen (müssen).
> 
> Ein Satz dennoch: Warum wohl gibt es kaum Urteile zur Nutzung von Dialern durch Minderjährige? Weil jeder Anbieter weiß, welche Sorgen er sich durch gerichtlichen Streit über dieses Thema einhandeln würde - und es daher nicht zu Gericht trägt.



Ganz einfach, weil das Forum nicht nur von "genervten Lesern" gelesen wird.


----------



## KatzenHai (30 März 2004)

8) Touché. Gilt natürlich.


----------



## Anonymous (30 März 2004)

*Re: Malvorlagendialer*



			
				Paul-Merlin schrieb:
			
		

> @ Freddy,
> 
> es sei Dir unbenommen, dass Du den Einsatz von Abzocker-Dialern,
> wie den "Malvorlagendialer" als unbenklich ansiehst.
> ...



Also die Internetnutzung der unter 14jährigen wird in Deutschland auf unter 1% geschätzt. Die Internetnutzung der unter 10jährigen auf unter 0,2%. Wo verdienen die "Abzocker" dann das Geld? Wo ist das RIESEN Problem. Es kommen in Deutschland mehr Menschen an einem Blitzschlag um, als Kinder sich einen Malvorlagendialer eintreten.
Ich bin für die Abschaffung des Gewitters.

Freddy

Freddy


----------



## haudraufundschluss (30 März 2004)

*Re: Malvorlagendialer*



			
				Freddy schrieb:
			
		

> Also die Internetnutzung der unter 14jährigen wird in Deutschland auf unter 1% geschätzt. Die Internetnutzung der unter 10jährigen auf unter 0,2%. Wo verdienen die "Abzocker" dann das Geld? Wo ist das RIESEN Problem. Es kommen in Deutschland mehr Menschen an einem Blitzschlag um, als Kinder sich einen Malvorlagendialer eintreten.
> Ich bin für die Abschaffung des Gewitters.


Ich traue auch keiner Statistik, die ich nicht selbst gefälscht habe...


----------



## technofreak (30 März 2004)

*Re: Malvorlagendialer*



			
				Der anonyme Statistiker schrieb:
			
		

> Also die Internetnutzung der unter 14jährigen wird in Deutschland auf unter 1% geschätzt.
> Die Internetnutzung der unter 10jährigen auf unter 0,2%.
> 
> Freddy




Wo steht das? 

tf


----------



## BenTigger (30 März 2004)

*Re: Malvorlagendialer*



			
				Freddy schrieb:
			
		

> Also die Internetnutzung der unter 14jährigen wird in Deutschland auf unter 1% geschätzt.



Soso geschätzt.....Hmmm in der 5ten und 6ten Klasse meiner Tochter habe ich einen großen Fehler gemacht. Ich habe es gewagt, sie ganz und nicht geviertelt zur Schule zu senden.  Denn bei 25 Kindern hätte sie ja nur zu 0,25 anwesend sein dürfen. Naja eher sogar noch weniger, vielleicht hätte ich nur den Fuß hinsenden dürfen?? Denn da war es schon gang und gäbe, das fast die gesammte Klasse über einen Internetzugang verfügte.
In der Schule ist es sogar üblich, das Lehrer Aufgaben in ein spezielles Schulforum setzen, bei dem die Schüler sich anmelden müssen und dort dann die Aufgaben runterladen oder sich im Forum dazu auseinandersetzen (das ganze Klassenbezogen).
Und das ab der 5ten Klasse (Gym).

Soviel zu dem Thema unter 14 nur 1%.... dann sind die Bundesdeutschen Kinder die im Internet unter 14 sind, alle an der Schule meiner Tochter versammelt  :holy:  statistisch gesehen


----------



## haudraufundschluss (30 März 2004)

Ich glaube da eher an eine eigenartige Variante vom jüdischen Poker.


----------



## BenTigger (30 März 2004)

Wow geil, ich spiele mit HDUS ich hab mir schon ne zahl gedacht.....


----------



## dvill (30 März 2004)

Abgesehen davon, dass der Zahlenvergleich Quatsch ist:

1% Kinder im deutschen Internet sind dann so ca. 400.000 (geschätzt: 50% der Bevölkerung hat Zugang). Wenn diese jeweils einmal den Blocktarif von 30 Euro Lehrgeld zahlen, sind das 12.000.000 Euro.

Natürlich ist der Kinderanteil und das Lehrgeld pro "Fall" jeweils höher, bis die Eltern das Problem auf der Telefonrechnung präsentiert bekommen.

Für eine Handvoll "seriöser Geschäftsleute" ist das schon eine fette Beute, wo doch die Einwahlen in anderen Bereichen so stark zurückgehen. Dialerabgriffe sind schön diskret, Taschendiebstahl in klassischer Form bringt für die Geschäftsleute ein höheres persönliches Risiko mit, entdeckt zu werden und man ist bei Wind und Wetter draußen unterwegs.

Dietmar Vill


----------

